# Female athletes-Can someone explain to me?



## eskimo515 (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm sure theis doesnt belong here, but I have been watching the Olympic Trials (I am one of those people that once the Olympics are on, I do nothing else but watch them 24/7) and I have noticed that almost none of them (I havent seen one else, but I am holding out hope) have any breasts.  Why is that?  Their bodies are in immaculate condition, but in every sport (I have been watching gymnastics, track and swimming) they are A cups.  Is that because of the rigorous training that starts from a young age or is there something.  You probably wouldn't want to watch a big breasted woman running the 100-meter dash.  This may sound offensive, but that is not the intent.  I am genuinely interested in the answer.


----------



## LAM (Jul 14, 2004)

typically the lower the body fat the smaller the breasts will become.  all they are is fatty tissue with some glands


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2004)

Yup, as LAM said, unfortunately it is true.  The leaner we get the smaller we get.  It's said but true.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 14, 2004)

I actually think there are 2 factors coming into play here.

1)  i think large breasts tend NOT to accompany the other body traits that help a woman excel in sports.  (i'm talking natural ability here - genetic potential)

2)  whatever breast tissue a femal athlete starts out with will rapidly diminish as a result of low bodyfat levels.  training and high bodyfat just don't go hand in hand.

so...i think most top female athletes don't start off with large breasts and i think most find their cup size dropping as they continue to train.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 14, 2004)

we just loose our boobs when we have low bodyfat.  Or in my case...never had them even when fat.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 14, 2004)

> You probably wouldn't want to watch a big breasted woman running the 100-meter dash



yeah b/c that would be horrible to watch a big ass set of titties bouncin up and down uncontrollably over and over...  

shiat, I might actually have some interest in the olympics if that was the case! lol


----------



## kvyd (Jul 14, 2004)

lmao^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Var (Jul 14, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> yeah b/c that would be horrible to watch a big ass set of titties bouncin up and down uncontrollably over and over...


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 14, 2004)

slow motion running.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 14, 2004)

Bingo!! now that'd be good television...   

I got some new events being conjured up in my mind as we speak. Who's with me?! lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Girls on the trampoline..?
Or is that already an event 

KY Lube wrestling..?


----------



## gr81 (Jul 14, 2004)

perhaps it would look something like this P...







he he...oh riiiight!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Yeaaaaaaah!!!!  Baaaaaaaaaaaaby!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

[img2]http://www.steroidology.com/forum/avatar.php?userid=988&dateline=1068694512[/img2]

Haha!


----------



## gr81 (Jul 14, 2004)

"DAMMM look at'em titties!!"
           -Dave Chappelle

seriously I don't think she will be able to compete in our olympic events bro, I don't think that those are natural!! ha ha, she may have to be tested...


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

What about toons.. are toons allowed?
[img2]http://www.steroidology.com/forum/avatar.php?userid=937&dateline=1059503352[/img2]


----------



## gr81 (Jul 14, 2004)

yes....she can cum, as long as she brings Jessica Rabbit with her!! lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

There has to be a gif of Jessica with bouncing tits...  I am tired of looking through the gear board for bouncing tittie avis though lol


----------



## gr81 (Jul 14, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Shwing!

Fix the last one!


----------



## gr81 (Jul 14, 2004)

couldn't find any movin pictures of Jess.. too bad..lol


----------



## gr81 (Jul 14, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Not that one.. although I know that ones your favorite 

EDIT:WTF, now that I go to the web page it works... 


[img2]http://free-famous-toons.com/g692/pix/06.jpg[/img2]


----------



## wolomike (Jul 15, 2004)

*size*

 i love small breasts on the femal body,  B size or smaller is what i like.


----------



## LAM (Jul 15, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> yeah b/c that would be horrible to watch a big ass set of titties bouncin up and down uncontrollably over and over...
> 
> shiat, I might actually have some interest in the olympics if that was the case! lol




one of my good friends in HS had a huge rack and she was a sprinter.  it was actually embarassing to watch her run..lol


----------



## gr81 (Jul 15, 2004)

embarrassing for you.. or her.. ha ha    actually I bet its hella uncomfortable for a women with huge cans like that, but hey, thats the price you pay I guess huh..lol. Lets talk about the tight glutes that all those female athletes have eh, now those are nice! yeaaa boi


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 15, 2004)

I really was asking a genuine question.  Boy, that went downhill fast!


----------



## Jeeper (Jul 15, 2004)

eskimo515 said:
			
		

> I really was asking a genuine question.  Boy, that went downhill fast!




I assume that it didnt shock you that it did though.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 15, 2004)

I got the answer, but I needed the laugh more!


----------



## gr81 (Jul 15, 2004)

ha ha, what up eskimo. haven't seen ya around in a long time. how things goin wit'chou man?


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 15, 2004)

What shaking, Gr81?  Good to be back in the cut. I dropped off the face of the earth.  Work was biting off the rest of my bony ass (you know, from all the squats and stiffies).  Just coming down for a landing and hoping to get my game back and steal all this great info here!


----------



## gr81 (Jul 15, 2004)

good times then my man.. I am sure you will get what you need. good luck dude


----------

